# Sir Walter Raleigh



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

I wanted to try some OTC that's different from my normal aro smoking. 

I tried the SWR in my basket briar and was a little disappointed. It was a little nutty, I guess is the best way to describe it, not a bad taste but I just wasn't sure of the taste. Seemed rather dry out of the pouch. Some say that you need to rub it out to help it smoke a bit better. I didn't discover this until after I had pushed through a rough smoke. 

I plan to rub it and try again later.

Anyone a SWR smoker?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I am a fan of SWR, one of my favorite drug store brands. Good room note, good taste, nice mellow smoke. That said, I rarely buy any OTC anymore. When I'm in the mood for that type of tobacco, I go for an homage as opposed to a true OTC: Angler's Dream from pipesandcigars.com.


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Love the aroma of SWR! Haven't had any in a long time, but from what I remember, I enjoyed it. Could have been the pouch, if it was dry it may have burned too hot and sucked out the flavor


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

SWR regular or the aro?

I've not tried the aro yet, but I do like SWR. Not as a regular or daily smoke - I lean more toward VaPers or English blends - but when I want a straightforward and easy bowl it does the trick.

FWIW, I like SWR better than PA. Not to detract from the PA fans, but something just works with SWR for me.

Still wish I could like Granger. But I can't.


----------

